

Ask HN: simple analytics api to offer analytics features on my platform - 24x7

I’m working on a webinar tool that has an analytics component. I am already using mixpanel + GA + other tools to record customer usage patterns, but I’d like my customers to be able to track their own analytics on such things as # of viewers, time spent on page, links clicked, and other things.<p>Is there some kind of analytics api I can use to input and output the results data and perhaps generate the graphs?<p>I think this question is so trivial because I could obviously code this myself but I’d rather see it as an easy api I could plugin.<p>so, is there an easy tool I can use to add analytics as a feature for the customers on my platform?<p>I feel like there is something obvious I’m missing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
======
johns
Keen.io

~~~
24x7
Thank you! This is exactly the product I was picturing

